# question on 70 fan belt layout.



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys I’m trying to get the alt, ps, AC brackets/belts sorted out on my 400 build. Is there a good schematic somewhere that shows the factory belt layout? Do the alt and ps belts both go over the water pump pulley? My water pump pulley doesn’t line up with both the alt and ps pump. The pulley is almost exactly one groove too forward, like the water pump snout is 1/2-3/4” too long. It’s a PRW high flow piece. See attached pics. Can anyone help me with this? 

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

you need a 9799128 water pump pulley

that one looks like a 9796060 for the 68 and 69 4" pump

and you swapped to a 4.5" pump .....

whats the water pump pulley number

looks like a 9786901 power steering pump pulley

Scott


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Scott. Your correct on the ps pump number. The number on the wp pulley is 9796062. Thanks so much for the info. Extremely helpful. I’ve akready ordered the wp pulley you recommended. 

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey great !!
yes 6062 for ac I brain farted .......

glad I got the 9128 w ac correct and not said 9127 

I think you will be lookin goooooooooood !!

do you have your old 4" 11 bolt water pump core still?
is it a gm one ? with part number and cast impeller ??

your 6062 pulley would probably find a home also


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes I do. It's still on the old engine. I bought a fresh core so the car wouldn't be laid up for an extended time as I built the engine. Gonna focus on getting it running and then decide if I'm going to put any of the other stuff up for sale. Thanks again for the help. 

Mike


----------



## flatbill (Oct 5, 2020)

70conv said:


> Thanks Scott. Your correct on the ps pump number. The number on the wp pulley is 9796062. Thanks so much for the info. Extremely helpful. I’ve akready ordered the wp pulley you recommended.
> 
> Mike


Is the 9796062 pulley available? I would be interested in it. Thanks, Billk


----------

